# keine 10G Lan Karte mit WOL??



## heinzbecker1000 (3. September 2018)

Hi Leute, hab mal nochmals genauer nach LAN Karten 10G gesucht und dabei herausbekommen, dass Intel und scheinbar auch kein anderer Hersteller trotz anderer Behauptung auf heise.de etc. definitiv KEINE WOL Funktion bereitstellen. Laut support von Intel, gäbe es einen AUX Port auf der Karte, auf die Frage WO dieser sein soll, wusste dies der Typ vom Chatsupport von Intel aber auch nicht. Ansonsten würden die 10G Lan Karten kein WOL unterstützen...


Heisst das, ich kann mir die 10G Lan Karte sparen, oder kennt jemand vielleicht ein 10G Modell mit WOL?? und was zuverlässig funktioniert?


----------



## Malkolm (3. September 2018)

Die Intel x550 (und imho die 540 ebenfalls) können WoL. Die Adapter nutzen dazu eine zweite MAC, die du mit einem MagicPaket anpingen musst.

10GBaseT ist einfach noch nicht im Consumer Markt angekommen. Im Enterprise Bereich braucht es WoL nicht, da dort Bandbreiten jenseits der 1GBit nicht in der Peripherie genutzt werden. Zudem gibt es deutlich angenehmere Alternativen der Remotesteuerung als MagicPakets, die sich nirgends authentifizieren müssen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (3. September 2018)

Kannst du denn nicht einfach eine 10gbit Karte kaufen und dann zusätzlich im entsprechendem pc noch eine 10€ 1gbit Karte mit Wake on lan einbauen die dann nur für diesen Zweck angesteuert wird?


----------



## heinzbecker1000 (3. September 2018)

könnte dafür den OnBoard chip nutzen? aber dann bräuchte ich einen extra lan kabel nur dafür oder wie soll das funktionieren?

@malkolm was meinst du mit "Alternativen der Remotesteuerung"?

laut Intel: "10-Gigabit-Ethernet-Adapter
Wake-on-LAN wird von Intel® Ethernet-10-Gigabit-Adaptern nicht unterstützt."
Remote Wake up Basics fuer Intel(R)Ethernet-Produkte

wie funktioniert das anpingen über mac? habe bisher nur ip Adressen allerdings ohne mac eingerichtet...


----------



## Stockmann (5. September 2018)

heinzbecker1000 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, hab mal nochmals genauer nach LAN Karten 10G gesucht und dabei herausbekommen, dass Intel und scheinbar auch kein anderer Hersteller trotz anderer Behauptung auf heise.de etc. definitiv KEINE WOL Funktion bereitstellen. Laut support von Intel, gäbe es einen AUX Port auf der Karte, auf die Frage WO dieser sein soll, wusste dies der Typ vom Chatsupport von Intel aber auch nicht. Ansonsten würden die 10G Lan Karten kein WOL unterstützen...
> 
> 
> Heisst das, ich kann mir die 10G Lan Karte sparen, oder kennt jemand vielleicht ein 10G Modell mit WOL?? und was zuverlässig funktioniert?



Die Frage ist eher, wofür benötigst du WOL?
Wenn du deine Idee etwas besser erklärst kann man dir ggf. mit einer alternativen Lösung weiterhelfen.


----------



## fotoman (5. September 2018)

heinzbecker1000 schrieb:


> @malkolm was meinst du mit "Alternativen  der Remotesteuerung"?


Vermutlich ein eigeens Steuerungsnetz und  Remotekonsole inkl. eigenem Grafikchip. Halt das, was Serverboards haben,  egal ob das nun ILO bei HP ist oder eine andere Lösung wie z.B. bei den Boards von  Supermicro. Selbst, wenn die Lösungen auch teilweise über ein Netz  laufen kann, gedacht ist es eher nicht. Damit kann man den Rechner dann  komplett fernsteurn, inkl. Zugriff ausf BIOS.



heinzbecker1000 schrieb:


> wie funktioniert das anpingen über  mac? habe bisher nur ip Adressen allerdings ohne mac  eingerichtet...


Wie soll denn WoL mit IP funktionieren? In der  Regel ist das ein MAC Broadcast im Netz, auf den halt der richitge  Rechner (bzw. die Karte mit der richtgen MAC-Adresse) reagiert und statet.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Kannst du denn nicht einfach eine 10gbit Karte kaufen und dann zusätzlich im entsprechendem pc noch eine 10€ 1gbit Karte mit Wake on lan einbauen die dann nur für diesen Zweck angesteuert wird?


Was heißt "einfach". Man benötigt dann ja zwei Lan-Kabel zum NAS/Server oder einen entsprechenden Switch direkt vor diesem. Schon mit der Consumer-Variante ist man dann nochmal gut 200 Euro los (Switch, mit 2x 10GBase-T und 2x 1G).



Stockmann schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher, wofür benötigst du WOL?
> Wenn du deine Idee etwas besser erklärst kann man dir ggf. mit einer  alternativen Lösung weiterhelfen.


Das hat er vor ein paar Tagen  hier im Vorgängerthread beschrieben. Es ist die klassische Lösung für  das Heim.-NAS/den Heimserver, nur halt per 10G anstatt per 1G.

Das NAS  ist mit dem Heimnetz mit einem Lan-Kabel verbunden, das in dem Fall  halt mittels 10GBase-T angebunden werden soll. Und da er (wie es bei mir  auch der Fall wäre) das NAS weder 24/7 benötigt noch Lust dazu hat, es  immer von Hand anzuschalten, wäre WoL halt eine schöne Lösung.

Die  einzige Lösung, die mir bisher für mein "NAS" (ein alter PC, der kein  WoL kann, auch nicht mit 1G Karte) eingefallen ist, wäre eine per WLan  steuerbare Steckdose. Man muss den PC halt so konfigurieren, dass er nach einem Stromausfall automatisch startet und man benötigt halt WLan am  NAS.

Ob das funktioniert habe ich aber nie getestet. Mein NAS  steht nur im Nebenraum, womit die Turnshuhadminstration noch akzeptabel  ist.


----------



## atomkraft (16. Februar 2020)

heinzbecker1000 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, hab mal nochmals genauer nach LAN Karten 10G gesucht und dabei herausbekommen, dass Intel und scheinbar auch kein anderer Hersteller trotz anderer Behauptung auf heise.de etc. definitiv KEINE WOL Funktion bereitstellen. Laut support von Intel, gäbe es einen AUX Port auf der Karte, auf die Frage WO dieser sein soll, wusste dies der Typ vom Chatsupport von Intel aber auch nicht. Ansonsten würden die 10G Lan Karten kein WOL unterstützen...
> 
> 
> Heisst das, ich kann mir die 10G Lan Karte sparen, oder kennt jemand vielleicht ein 10G Modell mit WOL?? und was zuverlässig funktioniert?


Der Thread ist zwar schon älter, aber ich hole ihn mal wieder hoch weil ich das gleiche Problem hatte.

Ich habe schon länger ein 10G Ethernet und auch ein NAS mit 10G (Synology DS1618+ mit Asus XG-C100C und selbst für Syno kompiliertem Treiber, damit sie erkannt wird).

Für einen neuen PC brauchte ich jetzt eine 10G Karte mit Wake-On-LAN (WOL). Zwei Kabel zum PC kamen nicht in Frage.

Rausgekommen ist bei meiner Recherche, dass der Aquantia AQC107 Chipsatz den viele der günstigen 10GbE Karten drauf haben, WOL eigentlich kann. Aber einige Hersteller wie Asus lassen WOL leider weg.

Die eigene Karte des Chipsatz-Herstellers Aquantia, die AQtion AQN-107 kann WOL (gibt zwei Versionen, eine "Gaming"-Version). Aber im September 2019 hat Marvell Aquantia übernommen und seitdem ist die Karte anscheinend nicht mehr im Handel. Abgesehen anscheinend von Restbeständen zu Apothekenpreisen. Bei Marvell sind die Karten aber gelistet, ebenso die Treiber. Vielleicht kommen sie "rebranded" irgendwann wieder raus.

Jedenfalls ist es relativ schwer rauszukriegen, welche Karte mit AQC107 Chipsatz WOL kann und welche nicht. Beschreibungen bei Geizhals und Konsorten passen nicht immer zur Realität.

Ich bin jedenfalls fündig geworden bei Renkforce. Das ist eine Hausmarke von Conrad. Die billigste 10Gbit/s Karte von Renkforce da (aktuell 79 €), hat den AQC107 Chipsatz und kann WOL unter Windows 10. Kann: Wake on Magic Packet, Wake on Pattern, on Ping und on Link (State Change).

Das mit dem Stromverbrauch ist übrigens so gelöst, dass die Karte im ausgeschalteten Zustand des PC nur eine 1 GBit/s-Verbindung mit dem Switch hält und so keinen extra Strombedarf über Zusatzkabel (wie bei Intel) hat. In dem Zustand antwortet sie auch auf Ping (und würde aufwachen, wenn Wake on Ping aktiv ist). Ich habe es auf Magic Packet gestellt und dann weckt sie den PC nur auf, wenn das Magic Packet kommt. Dann schaltet sie auf 10 Gbit/s hoch. Funktioniert einwandfrei. Ich benutze den neuesten Treiber den es bei Marvell gibt.

Die Renkforce-Karte wird übrigens als "aQuantia AQtion 10Gbit Network Adapter" erkannt und ich konnte auch die Firmware mit der neuesten Version von Marvell flashen. Ich vermute, dass die Renkforce einfach 1:1 einem Referenz-Kartendesign von Aquantia entspricht. Im Gegensatz zu Asus kein schönes rot, weniger schicker Kühlkörper usw., aber dafür tut einfach WOL. Während ASUS es wohl bewusst weggelassen hat.


----------



## DKWien (5. November 2020)

@atomkraft : Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung.

Ich habe das Problem, dass bei mir nach dem Herunterfahren die LED-Status Lämpchen an der Karte (AQtion AQN-107 ) (auf Amazon hier: Aquantia AQN-107) außen aufhören zu leuchten? 

Ich nehme an bei Dir leuchten die LED-Status Lämpchen nach dem Herunterfahren?


----------



## atomkraft (5. November 2020)

DKWien schrieb:


> @atomkraft : Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung.
> 
> Ich habe das Problem, dass bei mir nach dem Herunterfahren die LED-Status Lämpchen an der Karte (AQtion AQN-107 ) (auf Amazon hier: Aquantia AQN-107) außen aufhören zu leuchten?
> 
> Ich nehme an bei Dir leuchten die LED-Status Lämpchen nach dem Herunterfahren?


Ja tun sie.

Ich habe aber auch eine andere Karte als die, die Du verlinkt hast. Wenn Du genau diese hast, das ist keine AQN-107, auch wenn es da steht. AQN-107 sind nur die originalen Karten von AQuantia bzw. Marvell. Die verlinkte Karte ist nur eine der vielen Karten von Drittherstellern mit dem Aquantia AQC-107 Chipsatz. Einige davon können WOL andere nicht. Wie oben beschrieben. Asus lässt es z.B. weg.

D.h. nur weil die Karte den gleichen Chipsatz AQC- 107 hat, heißt das nicht, dass deswegen Wake-On-LAN funktionieren muss.

Siehst Du den in den Treibereinstellungen der Karte die Optionen für WOL, wie Magic Packet usw.? Wenn nicht, hat der Hersteller, WOL bei der Karte sowieso nicht implementiert.

Da die von mir oben erwähnte Renkforce-Karte bei Conrad nicht mehr lieferbar war und ich eine neue brauchte, die WOL kann, habe ich mich zwischenzeitlich auch anderweitig umgesehen und kann berichten, dass bei der QNAP QXG-10G1T, die auf dem gleichen Chipsatz AQC107 basiert, WOL unter Windows 10 funktioniert. Die Karte kostet aktuell ca. ab 95 € und ist damit auch günstiger als die, die Du verlinkt hast.


----------



## DKWien (5. November 2020)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort und den Tipp bezüglich der QNAP QXG-10G1T.
Ich habe mir mal eine QNAP Karte bestellt zum Testen.  ****D.A.N.K.E. für den wertvollen Tipp****

Meine Karte (Aquantia AQN-107) lässt sich tadellos konfigurieren,  der einzige Hinweis für das Fehlen des "Wake on Lan" (WOL) könnte sein: _PCI: S0-Aktivierung unterstützt: <falsch>_

Ich habe jedoch auch alle Updates gemacht über https://www.marvell.com/support/downloads.html : Firmware geflasht und neueste x64 Treiber in Win10 installiert.

So schaut es bei mir aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fotoman (5. November 2020)

Nur mal eine u.U. ganz dummer Gedanke? Musst Du u.U. im UEFI das ganze auch noch aktivieren? Also u.U. nicht Wake On Lan sondern Wake on PCIe. Mangels passender Karte habe ich das aber nie versucht.

Die Renkforce Karte gibt es übrigens derzeit für 74€ auf eBay (angeblich neu und nur für ein Bild ausgepackt).


----------



## DKWien (5. November 2020)

@fotoman : *danke für deinen wertvollen Hinweis (auch für den ebay Hinweis) - super Gedanke !!!*

ja ganz genau, bei mir (Asus Z370-A) im  BIOS :

"APM Configuration" :
1. ErP Ready =>Disabled
2. "Power on by PCIe" => Enabled

Ich habe gerade wo gelesen man müßte auch den "Network Stack" enablen? => glaube ich aber nicht

Ich werde berichten, ob die QNAP Karte bei mir funktioniert  

Danke an die aktiven Unterstützer hier im Thread


----------



## DKWien (12. November 2020)

Ich kann bestätigen:

Karte QNAP QXG-10G1T funktioniert einwandfreit mit Wake on LAN. (https://www.qnap.com/de-de/product/nic-marvell-aqtion)

Firmware Update ist auch möglich über diese Seite : https://www.marvell.com/support/downloads.html (Controller: Marvell AQtion AQC107)

Danke nochmals herzlich @atomkraft für den Tipp


----------



## mgutt (19. Dezember 2020)

Ich wollte noch diese Karte in den Raum werfen. Die soll laut technischer Daten WoL können:





						LR LINK 6880BT PCIe x4 Single Port 10G Gigabit Ethernet RJ45 kupfer netzwerk adapter PC Express Controller lan karte server Nic|Network Cards|   - AliExpress
					

LR LINK 6880BT PCIe x4 Single Port 10G Gigabit Ethernet RJ45 kupfer netzwerk adapter PC Express Controller lan karte server Nic,Kaufen Sie von Verkäufern aus China und aus der ganzen Welt Profitieren Sie von kostenloser Lieferung, limitiere Genießen Sie ✓ Kostenloser Versand weltweit! ✓...




					de.aliexpress.com
				




Und günstig ist sie auch. Zumindest wenn sie am Zoll vorbei geht ^^ Außerdem ist der Kühler gut montiert. Also nicht so wie bei der Asus.



atomkraft schrieb:


> Ich bin jedenfalls fündig geworden bei Renkforce. Das ist eine Hausmarke von Conrad. Die billigste 10Gbit/s Karte von Renkforce da (aktuell 79 €),


Link? Die finde ich nicht.


----------



## atomkraft (19. Dezember 2020)

mgutt schrieb:


> Link? Die finde ich nicht.


Siehe dazu oben in meinem Beitrag #9.


----------



## mgutt (19. Dezember 2020)

DKWien schrieb:


> Karte QNAP QXG-10G1T funktioniert einwandfreit mit Wake on LAN. (https://www.qnap.com/de-de/product/nic-marvell-aqtion)
> 
> Firmware Update ist auch möglich über diese Seite : https://www.marvell.com/support/downloads.html (Controller: Marvell AQtion AQC107)


Das ist schon verrückt. Auf der QNAP Seite steht nämlich, dass es nicht gehen würde, aber der Stern von der Fußnote wird nirgends auf der Seite verwendet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Qnap habe ich im Unraid Server verbaut und WoL wird da nicht unterstützt:

```
Settings for eth0:
    Supported ports: [ TP ]
    Supported link modes:   100baseT/Full
                            1000baseT/Full
                            10000baseT/Full
                            2500baseT/Full
                            5000baseT/Full
    Supported pause frame use: Symmetric
    Supports auto-negotiation: Yes
    Supported FEC modes: Not reported
    Advertised link modes:  100baseT/Full
                            1000baseT/Full
                            10000baseT/Full
                            2500baseT/Full
                            5000baseT/Full
    Advertised pause frame use: Symmetric Receive-only
    Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes
    Advertised FEC modes: Not reported
    Speed: 10000Mb/s
    Duplex: Full
    Port: Twisted Pair
    PHYAD: 0
    Transceiver: internal
    Auto-negotiation: on
    MDI-X: Unknown
    Link detected: yes
```

Brauche ich erst das Firmware-Update?

Hier übrigens die Eigenschaften von der LR Link Karte. Die hab ich im Windows-Rechner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atomkraft (19. Dezember 2020)

mgutt schrieb:


> Das ist schon verrückt. Auf der QNAP Seite steht nämlich, dass es nicht gehen würde, aber der Stern von der Fußnote wird nirgends auf der Seite verwendet:
> [...]


Letzteres. Die Fußnote auf der QNAP-Seite steht in keinem Zusammenhang mit der QXG-10G1T. Bezieht sich wohl auf eine der anderen Karten auf dieser Seite, da WOL bei der QXG-10G1T ja geht.

Denn, wie ich oben auch schon geschrieben habe, funktioniert WOL bei der QNAP QXG-10G1T unter Windows 10.



mgutt schrieb:


> Die Qnap habe ich im Unraid Server verbaut und WoL wird da nicht unterstützt:
> 
> ```
> Settings for eth0:
> ...



Ich habe eine QNAP QXG-10G1T auch in meinem Linux-basierten NAS verbaut, eine Synology DS1618+. Mit selbst kompiliertem Treiber habe ich da WOL-Unterstützung:


```
Settings for eth4:
        Supported ports: [ TP ]
        Supported link modes:   100baseT/Full
                                1000baseT/Full
                                10000baseT/Full
        Supported pause frame use: Symmetric
        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes
        Advertised link modes:  100baseT/Full
                                1000baseT/Full
                                10000baseT/Full
        Advertised pause frame use: Symmetric
        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes
        Speed: 10000Mb/s
        Duplex: Full
        Port: Twisted Pair
        PHYAD: 0
        Transceiver: external
        Auto-negotiation: on
        MDI-X: Unknown
        Supports Wake-on: pg
        Wake-on: g
        Current message level: 0x00000005 (5)
                               drv link
        Link detected: yes
```



mgutt schrieb:


> Hier übrigens die Eigenschaften von der LR Link Karte. Die hab ich im Windows-Rechner:
> [...]


Sieht bei mir mit der QNAP und mit der Renkforce unter Windows 10 genauso aus. Ist ja letzten Endes immer der gleiche Treiber.


----------

